# 1st time welping



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

My pyr is pregnant. Due 5/19/12 or there about. This is her first litter. She was two yrs old this past January. She stays out with my goats. What are the supplies i should have on hand?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

A nice, safe place for her to whelp. And be ready to sit by when the time comes to help clean them off if she isn't instinctive enough to do it. Other than that, some goat's milk if she has so many that some puppies don't get enough milk, and a syringe to feed or a bottle.
The vast majority of big dogs have puppies easily. The only problems are possible lay over, perhaps too many puppies for each to get enough booby time, and first time Moms don't always know what to do when they are first born. Whelping problems are uncommon in large dogs. It can happen, but usually doesn't.
And feed Mom a lot of good quality puppy food.
Have fun. The puppies are addictive.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

She does really good with cleaning up the goat kids and mamas so i am hoping she does as well with her own.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Some people put a box out and put each new puppy into the box after it's first lick bath so it doesn't get rolled on or stepped on.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

I would build a whelping box with 2x6" creep rails, in a quiet draft free place. I have seen people get by with a kids wading pool. You want a place for the pups to be able to get pushed so they dont get squashed when mom lays down or rolls over.
Straw for bedding. (some people swear by wood chips, but the only time I ever used it, I lost the most beautiful purple ribbon bred, Blue Brindle female pup She had a little wood chip lodged in her airway)
Sharp scissors to cut cord if needed.
bucket of clean warm water and rag to wipe away amniotic fluid 
I would also have a bucket & cloth to strip and wash her tits, as soon as she starts labor. I have seen 2 very bad case of mastitis in dogs this past year, (not mine but other very experienced breeders, who do every test available)
water bucket for her to drink
Chair/rocker for you with a blanket, book and a lamp.
Let her do everything dont touch the pups unless you absolutely have no other choice. Dogs are very good at this by nature,
If you have to hold the first cord up for her an try to get her to bite it, Lets her bite the cords, clean and eat the sack, they are very high protein and will help in milk production. 
I would worm her somewhere around the 5/3/12, that will give ya 2 weeks plus a couple day window in case she is early.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, she had them today. This was her first litter. She had 11. I can not believe there were that many in her. She never really got big at all.

They are so cute!


----------

